# Lesbian friendly hotels in dubai



## chocomarsh (May 4, 2013)

hello

Just wanted to know if anyone knows of any gay friendly hotels in dubai? Me and my girlfriend will be visiting in a couple of months and were just wondering if it's okay to book a room with a king size bed? 

We are not affectionate in public, neither do we hold hands or anything. In terms of dressing, I'm more of a tomboy but my sexual orientation is not so obvious and she's more girly, could this be a problem for us if we would like to have a room with just one double bed?

We are just looking for a nice hotel where we can have a good time and no questions will be asked upon booking of one bed? Any suggestions?

Thank you.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Book a room with a king size bed.

Check in. 

No one will ask questions.

If you're worried, best to stay with the brand name hotels rather than an anonymous little hotel in Deira. 



ins_sakina said:


> hello
> 
> Just wanted to know if anyone knows of any gay friendly hotels in dubai? Me and my girlfriend will be visiting in a couple of months and were just wondering if it's okay to book a room with a king size bed?
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Even the anonymous little hotel in Deira or Bur Dubai would probably just think you're just being cost effective.


----------



## chocomarsh (May 4, 2013)

Thank you for your replies. 

We will probably just go ahead and do that.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Yeh. You must be aware that gays and lesbians are officially considered unwanted here. Don't be open about what you are in public, most of kinds of displays of affection are forbidden. Whatever you might or might not do is best done in your own room away from anyone else. As long as you don't disturb others and don't get into trouble no one will mind at all and most might not even notice. And yes some will just think you're saving money if you don't show affection in public as you say you don't.


----------



## chocomarsh (May 4, 2013)

Moe78 said:


> Yeh. You must be aware that gays and lesbians are officially considered unwanted here. Don't be open about what you are in public, most of kinds of displays of affection are forbidden. Whatever you might or might not do is best done in your own room away from anyone else. As long as you don't disturb others and don't get into trouble no one will mind at all and most might not even notice. And yes some will just think you're saving money if you don't show affection in public as you say you don't.


thanks for your reply. Yes we do understand that it is forbidden and that's why would like to keep the affection part restricted to the hotel room. In public, we wil just be "straight".


----------



## Enzoo (May 15, 2012)

that would be the most appropriate thing to do . better keep it in private .


----------



## looper (Apr 30, 2013)

reading all this advice ...sounded like it was meant for not married straight couples as well:behindsofa:


----------



## Froglet (May 7, 2014)

I'm not sure what the point of asking this question is... In (probably) any country around the world two people of similar sexes can book a hotel room because almost everyone will consider that to be done due to cost savings without anyone knowing (and caring) that you are actually lesbian or whatever.

If you're still not comfortable about all of this, book a room with two single beds and make sure that you don't walk into the lobby holding the LGBT movement flag.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

Froglet said:


> I'm not sure what the point of asking this question is... In (probably) any country around the world two people of similar sexes can book a hotel room because almost everyone will consider that to be done due to cost savings without anyone knowing (and caring) that you are actually lesbian or whatever. If you're still not comfortable about all of this, book a room with two single beds and make sure that you don't walk into the lobby holding the LGBT movement flag.


She's asking, because in some Countries there may be an attitude of frowning and tutting, whereas here, there's an attitude of police cells and deportation, at the extreme end of consequences.
Always better to know what you're dealing with, I'd imagine....


----------



## Froglet (May 7, 2014)

looper said:


> reading all this advice ...sounded like it was meant for not married straight couples as well:behindsofa:


I guess that for a lesbian/gay couple it's actually easier to book a room since hotels probably think they are sharing a room to save money.

In the end, Dubai is an extremely commercialized place. If a company, hotel, person or whatever can make money off another person, then they will. If a hotel can make money from you staying there, whether you are gay, fat, tall, green or slow: no one really cares. As long as your creditcard works...


----------



## Froglet (May 7, 2014)

vantage said:


> She's asking, because in some Countries there may be an attitude of frowning and tutting, whereas here, there's an attitude of police cells and deportation, at the extreme end of consequences.
> Always better to know what you're dealing with, I'd imagine....


No one gets arrested or deported for sharing a hotel room!


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm sure hotel staff will have seen much stranger sights than two women checking in together. 

I once spent a few hours having drinks in a fancy hotel, in full view of the elevator, and was amused at the...ahem...types of couples going up together. Believe me, two women going up together would have been utterly unremarkable by comparison. 



Froglet said:


> No one gets arrested or deported for sharing a hotel room!


----------



## chocomarsh (May 4, 2013)

Thank you for your replies. 

Yes, It's always better to know. But we will be careful and hopefully no one will ask or wonder. 

Cheers.


----------

